# My Book Cover



## Mad Alice (Jul 2, 2015)

I am participating in Camp Nanowrimo, which asks you to submit a cover when you register your writing project.
 I do a lot of my own graphics including covers, and I thought to show off my latest effort here. This cover is for the same WIP story that I put up in critiques.

These are the working cover versions I am deciding between.


----------



## Droflet (Jul 2, 2015)

I like the first one. Just my personal opinion. And, again, imho, the *of *on the first cover is a little obscure. Could be just me. Nicely done, Alice. Good luck with the nano thingy.


----------



## Jo Zebedee (Jul 2, 2015)

I find the first easier to read. I think, for Nano, it's fine but if you were going to release it, you'd need to hone the concept a little more. The colours are good, but the font busy and I'm not sure where the author's name would go?


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jul 2, 2015)

You've got some lovely ones at work here, but I have to admit I'm thrown by how busy and different they are. I remember a graphic designer telling me that they never use more than one font in a design, which may be useful to consider.

Otherwise, colourful and bright, and certainly grab attention. 

Will the covers need to be readable as thumbnails, or will that not be an issue for the competition?


----------



## Mad Alice (Jul 2, 2015)

Thank you for the kind responses, all. 



Jo Zebedee said:


> I think, for Nano, it's fine but if you were going to release it, you'd need to hone the concept a little more.


 Oh yes, I know its rough as sandpaper. I did do a nicer one but the file was too big for both here and Nanowrimo uploads. That one I will probably finesse into the actual digital cover, as it has some 3-D modeling of the fairy figure, and a nice reflection pool and misty bits.


Jo Zebedee said:


> The colours are good, but the font busy


 I went a bit greedy baby on those, I'm afraid. I need to start writing more books, so I can use all the brilliant fonts individually. Unfortunately the writing takes so long I get impatient!


Jo Zebedee said:


> I'm not sure where the author's name would go?


 These are the center of a three-d frame box. Author name goes upon the bottom of the frame and up the side of the virtual spine. For Nanowrimo, I don't bother with more then the central image, as my name is on the same page as my novel information anyways.



Brian Turner said:


> I remember a graphic designer telling me that they never use more than one font in a design, which may be useful to consider.


Yes, it was a chance that I decided to take. A sort of Lemony Snicket departure. Because of the old fashioned flavour of certain my story's parts, I tried to reflect that in the cover image. Noted; doesn't achieve correct effect.



Brian Turner said:


> Otherwise, colourful and bright, and certainly grab attention.


 
They do say that when advertising, why whisper in a corner when you can hit them with a club. I think I used a four iron on this. 



Brian Turner said:


> Will the covers need to be readable as thumbnails, or will that not be an issue for the competition?


That is one of the reasons for the thumping great font, and acid trip colours. Both the words and picture standout as a thumbnail upon a page.


　



Telford, YES, exactly! For some reason, when I saved it the two letters bounced apart there. Have to rework that bit .


telford said:


> the *of *on the first cover is a little obscure.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jul 2, 2015)

Brian Turner said:


> I remember a graphic designer telling me that they never use more than one font in a design





Mad Alice said:


> They do say that when advertising, why whisper in a corner when you can hit them with a club.



Ah! My bad - he said no more than _two _fonts.


----------



## Mad Alice (Jul 2, 2015)

Brian Turner said:


> Ah! My bad - he said no more than _two _fonts.


 I am still guilty of a font-al attack I am afraid.

Though each word may look to be a different font, actually there are just three on the first. But I was indeed naughty on the second cover with four different types of font there. Mia culpa. Goes and sits on naughty step.


----------



## Vaz (Jul 3, 2015)

Lovely covers, very acid trip psychedelic 

The second one be my favourite!


----------



## Mad Alice (Jul 3, 2015)

Vaz said:


> Lovely covers, very acid trip psychedelic
> 
> The second one be my favourite!


 Thank you Vaz! My prologue I posted in critiques was compared to one of the early rock operas, or a baroque fairytale, so I did try to incorporate a hint of that tripy fairy sort of thing.


----------



## hardsciencefanagain (Jul 3, 2015)

Not bad at all,MA
I like the first one,i might buy that one
I'd go for more asymmetry on the borders,i think you mirorred them.
the curlicues on "Of" and "and" are too voluted.


----------



## Vaz (Jul 3, 2015)

Oh yeah, I did enjoy your prologue Alice. Very dreamlike and lucid, the covers at this point do a lovely job of complementing the style of your story. Well done


----------



## Mad Alice (Jun 30, 2017)

Okay here we are again.. another camp nanowrimo, another would be book cover! 



 

 

I really can't decide between the acid yellow head Tripp one and the softer purple sunsetish one.


----------



## Droflet (Jun 30, 2017)

My personal favorite is the yellow one.


----------



## Danny McG (Jun 30, 2017)

Top one is more eye catching and legible


----------



## AminAun (Aug 1, 2017)

Mad Alice said:


> I am participating in Camp Nanowrimo, which asks you to submit a cover when you register your writing project.
> I do a lot of my own graphics including covers, and I thought to show off my latest effort here. This cover is for the same WIP story that I put up in critiques.
> 
> These are the working cover versions I am deciding between.
> ...


Very nice covers.


----------



## cidetraq (Aug 4, 2017)

I prefer the first one. Do you have a higher resolution image of the shadowy person in the middle to go in there or are you purposefully pixelating it because to me it contrasts with the sharpness of the text


----------

